
Google's 'Project Zero' Hid a Major Vulnerability in Apple's OS and iOS Cores - empressplay
https://thestack.com/security/2016/10/26/task_t-google-apple-os-vulnerability/
======
schoen
"Hid" seems like the wrong verb to describe what this article reports, which
seems to be more like "identified", "found", or "discovered".

